# Webcam - arrgh please help



## Paul Lewis (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there... Newbie to forums and hope someone can help. Have got a problem getting a basic labtec webcam to work. Had it ages and worked fine until a couple of months ago. Now when I connect it i get a bubble pop up telling me its found new device, tries to install but then says an error occurred during installation, hardware might not work properly. Device manager has yellow exclamation mark by camera and opening for more details reveals a code 10 this devce cannot start error. Have tried reinstalling, using different usb ports, using supplied cd to install and latest downloads from website. Dont know what else to try. Help please


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, did you install the software FIRST, and then plug in the webcam?
If not, unplug the cam, uninstall the software/drivers from Control Panel> Add/Remove Programs, Restart, install the software and then plug in the cam.


----------



## Paul Lewis (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah. I went thru the cd installation( and subsequent later software download installations ) and got to the stage after reboot where it asks for you to connect webcam.... and nothing happens. All I get after connecting is a windowns balloon pop up saying usb device detected and tries to install the webcam then fails.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
if possible, try to install it on a friend or relatives pc to rule out it being faulty.
If the USB ports you are using are working fine with other peripherals, you may need to clean your pc of all drivers that were previously installed for the cam.
We can try Driver Cleaner, a free program for clearing drivers from your system.
Maybe needs clearing from the Registry too, but best to see if it's faulty first.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745


----------



## Paul Lewis (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks hounddog for taking the time to help, cam works ok on another pc, just wont on mine. I downloaded the program you suggested to clear old drivers. Am a bit scared of doing more harm than good tho, exactly how should I use Drive Cleaner


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Paul, sorry mate. For some reason I thought you had a Creative Webcam, so Driver Cleaner won't work, it doesn't have Labtec filters.

We can do it this way.....
Uninstall the cam and all software that came with it from Add/Remove Programs.
Uninstall it from Device Manager if it's still there.
Restart.
If you don't have any other Labtec peripherals e.g. mouse.....look in Program Files and on your main Crive for any Labtec Folders and delete them.
Restart.
Remember ONLY do this if the Webcam is the only Labtec peripheral you have.

Now, download the Wise Registry Cleaner from here....
http://www.wisecleaner.com/download.html
There are two versions, the Free one and Professional one.......obviously download the free one and install and run it. It's easy to use.
Restart and try reinstalling your cam, again!


The manual way of doing this is to........
Click on Start>Run and type in the box, regedit ,click OK. Your registry will open up.
You will see an entry called HKEY_CURRENT_USER...........expand it by clicking on the plus sign and go to the Software entry and expand that.
Look for the Labtec entry, right-click and select Delete.
Close the HKEY_CURRENT_USER section by clicking on the minus signs.

Below HKEY_CURRENT_USER is HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE..........expand that, select Software again and delete any Labtec entries. Close up the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE section and at the top of the Registry page click File and Exit.

Restart, and try reinstalling your cam.

Again, remember, ONLY do this if the Webcam is the only Labtec peripheral you have.


----------



## Paul Lewis (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks again for your help Houndog. Alas after following your instructions i had no luck, the same thing happened. Followed your instructions, went thru the installation disk, got to the connect webcam stage, where it displays a graphic of how to connect and also says that the screen will advance automatically if the camera has been installed properly, but it doesn't advance, all that happens once connected is the windows balloon pops up saying labtec webcam detected, then failed to install correctly again. Any other suggestions please


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, in Device Manager, right click on the Webcam, and select update driver.
Navigate to the Labtec/Logitech folder in program files and look in each folder for the drivers. An *.inf file and then *.sys file.
If none are found, navigate to Windows/inf and look in there. If you find the inf file in Windows, the sys file should be in Windows/System32.

What's the Model of Webcam you have?


----------



## Paul Lewis (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Houndog. Although I still got the instructions it doesnt have the model number. There's a label on the cable, says P/N 861127-0020 or have seen it described as Labtec V-UAE13 on the internet. Will try to attach a jpeg.
Went thru device manager to update driver and looked in Labtec folder and the other folders you suggested, wasn't sure what I was looking for to be honest so may not have done it correctly. Couldn't find any .inf or .sys files in labtec folder but when I tried updating from INF or SYSTEM32 folders it just said couldn't find better driver than what is currently installed. Sorry I should probably just give up but it's become a personal thing between me and the cam lol.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Have you tried the FAQ at Labtec....link below

http://labtec.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/...y5zZWFyY2hfbmwmcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li=&p_topview=1

"There are some USB chipsets that our cameras have known issues with."
They have a list of known issues and a Troubleshooting and a Diagnostics Download.


----------



## Paul Lewis (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, thanks once again. Yeah I've already been to Labtec site and downloaded diagnostic tools and used them as best I could, didn't seem to make any difference tho. I've tried to clean install too but despite having administrator rights I couldn't disable all windows processes to allow clean install. I'm probably missing something so I'm gonna go thru everything again just to make sure. If you have any other suggestions you could offer I'd be in your debt.


----------

